# Mainboard Crash ?



## Truck (24. Juni 2004)

Vor 2 Tagen musste ich bei einem Online-Game einen Freeze erleben. Ich musste einen Hardreset machen, danach öffnete sich das Bios. Bios geschlossen, Bootsequenz bis Anmeldebildschirm (WinXP), dann Crash. Mehrere Versuche führten alternativ bis zum BIOS , zum Win-Desktop oder zum Freeze in der DOS-Ansicht der Bootsequenz.  Ganz zarter Schmorgeruch.

Gestern nun machte das System keinen Mucks mehr. Netzwerklüfter läuft nicht an, ebensowenig der CPU-Lüfter, ebensowenig die Festplatte. Nichtdestotrotz glüht ein LED auf dem Mainbord. 

Meine Vermitung ist, dass sich das Mainboard (trotz Restfunktionen) verabschiedet hat. Kann jemand diese Vermutung bestätigen ? Oder einen anderen Tip geben ?

Truck

Specs 

Athlon XP 1800
RAM 1024 MB a 2700
Mobo Gigabyte GA-7 VRXP
Maxtor Harddisk 80 GB
Grafik Powercolour 9800 pro 128 MB
Sound  Audigy Player


----------



## JensG (24. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich würde erst mal das Netzteil überprüfen.
Es gibt ja mehrere Spannungen im PC und vielleicht
fehlen nicht alle, deshalb leuchtet die eine LED vielleicht
noch. 
Möglicherweise war das Netzteil zu schwach dimensioniert,
denn die heutigen Grafikarten usw. ziehen ganz schöne
Ströme.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Truck (1. Juli 2004)

*Netzteil*

Hallo , 

habe zunächst einmal das Netzteil ausgetauscht. 

Tatsächlich bootet das System jetzt wieder. Leider verabschiedet sich WINXP aber erneut nach 1-10 Minuten (3Versuche). 

Ich habe natürlich erst einmal eine frische Datensicherung betrieben (hat geklappt) und dann versucht, eine Mail zu versenden. Dabei hängte sich OE 6 auf. 

Muss ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass WINXP korrupt ist. Sollte ich WINXP darüberinstallieren ?

Besten Dank schon einmal für die erste Antwort, Jens !

Gruß

Truck


----------



## noise (1. Juli 2004)

Also wenn du jetzt schon mal wieder in dein Windows kommst es aber dann andauernd abstürzt würde ich schon zu einer Neuinstallation raten. Du könntest es ja auch mal mit Reparieren versuchen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist ein Full Format immer am effektivsten.


----------

